# rigging a bowfishin' bow 101



## FERAL ONE (Mar 19, 2007)

there has been several posts lately about bowfishing and some folks would like to try it out. i thought i would show how i rig a bow out for bowfishing with the hopes that it might help someone. for supplies , you can contact our very own mark land from muzzy. he is an extremely nice guy who has helped me several times before. also sullys bowfishing stuff, bowfishing extreme, dixie bowfishing, and backwater bowfishing are all places to supply your needs. 

i started with a hand wrap reel and then moved to a spinner. tried the ams reel but i did not like it. lots of folks do, i am not knocking it, just telling what we use.

i just got a new bow so i figured i would show the steps to rig it out. the pic shows the bow, a browning barracuda, no gloves for the string, reel seat , reel , third hand attachment (life saver when you shoot into something solid to keep from cutting your hand)  my son shoots a muzzy fishhook rest on his cuda, but i like an epoxy rest made from the quick steel.

just rough up the area with sand paper and mix the epoxy and set it on in a egg shape.  wet your arrow and mash it in setting it for center shot. remove the arrow and wet your fingers and smooth out the epoxy. it will dry in about 5 minutes. 

the no gloves are a real pain to put on. i use a big paper clip to thread them on. use LOTS of string wax and pull one the paper clip with pliers while working the no gloves into position.

i wrap the handles with tennis racket tape and i wear baseball gloves while shooting. you will shoot for hours and shoot hundreds of shots some nights, you want the most comfortable grip you can get.  the gloves also help with the line. to keep from hurting your hands. 

the line is 200 lb test fast flite and is very cut resistant. i put 42 cranks per reel so i get 2 reels out of a spool.

hope this helps a little, if not feel free to ask!!!


----------



## madrabbit (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice lookin Set-up.................now let's see some pics of the fish that you have shot!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 19, 2007)

madrabbit, i have not blooded the cuda yet. just got it today!!! i hope to be posting soon of it's adventures. here is one of my favorite "after" pics from a trip with my father.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 20, 2007)

i forgot to add if you shoot a spinner, it helps to spray the line down with silicone spray or reel magic each trip before you shoot. makes the line glide off the reel a lot better.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great thread and info! THANKS!

I copied this thread from the Fishing Forum also so others might benefit from it.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 5, 2007)

had a couple folks askin' questions so i figured i would ttt this here and in the fishing section!!!


----------



## StikR (Jun 13, 2007)

better edit the pic and remove that lineside


----------



## markland (Jun 13, 2007)

None of those in there, just grass carp, gar, buffalo, carp, suckers, catfish, from what I could see.  Looks like a trip to AL to me!  Mark


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks mark, you are right. the one that looks like it has lines is a sucker.


----------

